# Why sniffing & baring teeth? WEIRD!



## midnightrose227 (Apr 16, 2005)

Weird question: why do my cats sometimes smell my clothes when I've been to other homes or outside and then bare their teeth? I am assuming they are smelling something or someone but then after a good number of sniffs they look up at me with their mouth half open and their lip pulled back. STRANGE! They look like they're mad or scared. Anybody seen this before?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Yup 
They have sent glands in their mouth, they use these to get a better smell.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

lol I call it stinky face  They're trying to get a better whif of the smell, and there's a gland in the roof of their mouths for scent!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Not a weird question, perfectly natural, lots of people ask the same thing all the time.  

And another "yup", it's a common thing. They want to get a really good whiff of an interesting smell. It's called a flehman response. Here's a good article on it, although they spelled it wrong: Your cat's sense of smell.


----------

